# Time Warp - Back to the 80's - I Like it (uh huh uh huh)



## oh canada (Mar 14, 2020)

Out walking the dog today in the neighborhood and I was totally brought back to my childhood.  Things I haven't seen in my SoCal community except on holidays like 4th of July...kids riding bikes in groups on the street, couples on walks, older folks reading on the front porch, more kids playing in the front yard, people working in their garage.  Felt like I was in a scene from Stranger Things.  Life has slowed down.  Youth sports craze on pause.  Put a smile on my face...until I had to pick up poop.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 14, 2020)

My daughter and a few friends (boys and girls) showed up this afternoon at local HS field to run drills together, hang out, laugh, take turns shooting on goal. Throwback indeed! Despite the serious underlying reason, this is kinda peaceful!


----------



## focomoso (Mar 14, 2020)

All the kids in our neighborhood spontaneously showed up at our tiny park this afternoon. Then it started raining, but it was something...


----------



## blam (Mar 14, 2020)

We have forgotten, in the 80s, one of our parents....stayed at home. So she was available to take us places.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 15, 2020)

blam said:


> We have forgotten, in the 80s, one of our parents....stayed at home. So she was available to take us places.


I love mom.  My mom was amazing


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 15, 2020)

blam said:


> We have forgotten, in the 80s, one of our parents....stayed at home. So she was available to take us places.


Not the 80’s I remember. Neighborhood full of latch key kids, with both parents working. Rode our bikes everywhere - practice, mall, arcade, etc. Took the bus if it was too far to bike. Just needed to be home before dark. Great times.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 15, 2020)

My dad worked. Mom was mostly stay-at-home.  Shes work part time during school hours.
But we still took our bikes or skateboards everywhere.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> My dad worked. Mom was mostly stay-at-home.  Shes work part time during school hours.
> But we still took our bikes or skateboards everywhere.


... and we drank from that melting rubber hose, when it was 105-degrees outside, because it was faster and mom generally didn't want the smelly, sweaty wolf back running inside for that upscale tap water.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 16, 2020)

For me it was the late 70's but similar.  One thing to note was that we seemed to find and cause way more trouble than kids do today.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 16, 2020)

blam said:


> We have forgotten, in the 80s, one of our parents....stayed at home. So she was available to take us places.


Not me and not most of the kids I grew up with.


----------



## baldref (Mar 16, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> For me it was the late 70's but similar.  One thing to note was that we seemed to find and cause way more trouble than kids do today.


late 60s, early 70s. we would take off on our bikes and come home when it got dark. and no one batted an eye.


----------



## jayjay (Mar 16, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Not me and not most of the kids I grew up with.


I agree if you wanted to go somewhere, you had to get yourself there usually by a bike


----------



## watfly (Mar 16, 2020)

baldref said:


> late 60s, early 70s. we would take off on our bikes and come home when it got dark. and no one batted an eye.


You left out a key piece of information...we didn't wear helmets, either.  

Mid 70's for me, we also built ramps to jump off out of old pieces of plywood and rocks or random pieces of brick.  We also had BB gun fights and orchard wars.  Getting hit by an unripe avocado hurt like hell.  Ice plant sledding was another fun one.

The funny part is our parents didn't really tell us not to do those things, but had no sympathy for us when we got hurt.  Basically, they would just say "Well what the hell did you think was going to happen?"

Were fortunate that we live in an old school neighborhood and the pack of kids just roam around and usually make it home before dark.  The main difference between old school then and now is that I can track my kids on Life360.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 16, 2020)

So with all the fun that kids are having and no pressure for club anything?   Do we think that club soccer is going to take a big hit or will more kids want to play?   I think that if this last for more than 2 months, disposable incomes will shrink and it will have a significant impact to club soccer in Socal.  Thoughts?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

Movie theater revenues way down last weekend --









						Domestic Box Office Weekends For 2022
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So with all the fun that kids are having and no pressure for club anything?   Do we think that club soccer is going to take a big hit or will more kids want to play?   I think that if this last for more than 2 months, disposable incomes will shrink and it will have a significant impact to club soccer in Socal.  Thoughts?


I think when this is over soccer will come back stronger than ever.  With my dd playing college soccer and my two other kids in college and no longer playing, I miss club soccer.  Give it a few months and you will agree.


----------



## outside! (Mar 17, 2020)

When this is all over, I think restaurants, bars and breweries are going to see large crowds.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 17, 2020)

How will we know when this is “over”?
Will it be when there’s a cure?  A vaccine?  The spreading stops due to social distancing?
It’s not like a war where someone says “we quit.  You win”.


----------



## outside! (Mar 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How will we know when this is “over”?
> Will it be when there’s a cure?  A vaccine?  The spreading stops due to social distancing?
> It’s not like a war where someone says “we quit.  You win”.


We will know when the restaurants and bars are open again.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How will we know when this is “over”?
> Will it be when there’s a cure?  A vaccine?  The spreading stops due to social distancing?
> It’s not like a war where someone says “we quit.  You win”.


When the daily growth in the number of new cases starts to decline.


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 17, 2020)

jayjay said:


> I agree if you wanted to go somewhere, you had to get yourself there usually by a bike


Some of us never had a bike, couldn't afford it.


----------



## watfly (Mar 17, 2020)

outside! said:


> When this is all over, I think restaurants, bars and breweries are going to see large crowds.


I hope so and I hope when this is over people will go out of their way to support their local small businesses.  In the meantime, I'm going to continue to get to go food from my local restaurants as long as health officials will allow.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> I hope so and I hope when this is over people will go out of their way to support their local small businesses.  In the meantime, I'm going to continue to get to go food from my local restaurants as long as health officials will allow.


Good idea!  Traditional "sit-down" restaurants need the most help because just being open for takeout usually doesn't cover the cost of keeping the kitchen open.  Most will have enough cash to cover employees for a week or two, but after that, will not be good.  So instead of only considering Chipotle or Luna Grill for takeout, please also give some business to your other locally owned sit-down restaurants and cafes that are trying to make the take-out thing work.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Good idea!  Traditional "sit-down" restaurants need the most help because just being open for takeout usually doesn't cover the cost of keeping the kitchen open.  Most will have enough cash to cover employees for a week or two, but after that, will not be good.  So instead of only considering Chipotle or Luna Grill for takeout, please also give some business to your other locally owned sit-down restaurants and cafes that are trying to make the take-out thing work.


My wife helps out occasionally at a friend's Thai restaurant.  They are limited now to take-out and delivery orders, which were becoming a bigger and bigger part of their business anyway.  The owner laid off the table-waiting staff until the restriction on in-house dining is lifted - they are the ones who are hurt most directly.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> You left out a key piece of information...we didn't wear helmets, either.
> 
> Mid 70's for me, we also built ramps to jump off out of old pieces of plywood and rocks or random pieces of brick.  We also had BB gun fights and orchard wars.  Getting hit by an unripe avocado hurt like hell.  Ice plant sledding was another fun one.
> 
> ...


Exactly like us, my brother and I still have a few reminder marks from those days 

We didn't even have a key to the house, the front door only locked from the inside and the back door was always open.   We knew every person and adult in the hood.  We made our first motorzied gas bikes while in middle school and used to go where we wanted to,  neither of us ever had a parent drive us to any activity, school, or the like during the week.  We had one family car and dad was using it for work during the week.

Besides little league there where few organized sports in our small beach town. We didn't play on any organized teams until we went to high school.  Lots of over the line,  frisbee, surfing, pickup football, basketball wasn't big back then.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> When the daily growth in the number of new cases starts to decline.


Unfortunately, that won't be enough. We have to get to a point where enough of the population has recovered (or been vaccinated) that the spread will no longer be exponential - otherwise, when we stop the social distancing (which I always thought meant quitting facebook) the numbers will spike again.


----------



## foreveryoung (Mar 18, 2020)

A little comic relief.  For the gen x’ers.  I related and it made me laugh. 








						Millennials and Boomers may freak out over social distancing, but it's Gen X's time to shine
					

The "the least parented, least nurtured" generation in history was born for this.




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 18, 2020)

Schools will be more than likely will be closed for the rest of the school year.  For the clubs practicing within school district facilities, this basically eliminates at least April through June.  It will be interesting to see how club organizations react to this news (if approved by state of CA)


----------



## jpeter (Mar 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will be more than likely will be closed for the rest of the school year.  For the clubs practicing within school district facilities, this basically eliminates at least April through June.  It will be interesting to see how club organizations react to this news (if approved by state of CA)


Between elementary, middle, high, and college facilities that's a large majority of club teams.   Parks & Rec (mostly ayso)  and private facilities are about the only facilities options if it comes down to that. Who will teams play if only 1/3rd of them for example have places to train or play?


----------

